# EOS-M Optical Viewfinder



## thejager (Jul 9, 2013)

So...i pulled the trigger on this little guy after the price dropped and i saw the new firmware came out. While i'd love a new one whenever they come out, the price won't be the same as the sale version, and it seems a solid camera for the price point. adding the eos M adapter for other EF lenses is just icing.

Nevertheless, i dont mind that it doesn't have a flash, but not having an optical viewfinder is a bit worrisome to me. I have looked around a bit, but everything that i seem to find (i got the 22mm lens so 35mm equivalent OV), is crazy expensive. Not that the prices arent deserved, but i really dont want to drop 200 for an optical viewfinder.

So i come to this forum, and ask if anyone has any suggestions (links woudl be great). I dont need a beautiful piece of glass, but i woudl like to be able to look through something instead of looking at the back of the screen.

So, anyways... help me canon rumors forum gurus...you're my only hope 


this is my first post...so i guess i should also say hi!


----------



## eos650 (Jul 9, 2013)

I don't believe there is an optical viewfinder option available for the EOS M. Rumor is that the next version of the EOS M will have a viewfinder option. If so, it may be backwards compatible. It would be to Canon's benefit to make it backwards compatible, if possible, just for the sake of selling more of them, but I certainly wouldn't count on it.

For what it's worth... I received my EOS M today so I haven't used it much, but I will say that the LCD screen was much easier to view in sunlight than any of the LCD's on other EOS bodies that I have used (T2i, 60D, 7D, 5D Mark II, 5D Mark III).


----------



## thejager (Jul 9, 2013)

yeah.... nevertheless, i have seen hotshot optical viewfinder out there... they are just so darned expensive! 

35mm equivalent (for the 22m lens)...i dunno...i just figured there woudl be something somewhat affordable that someone on here may have

i shoudl get mine tomorrow, so ill mayeb not need it if the screen is enough, im just so used to a viewfinder that id hope to find something


----------



## bholliman (Jul 9, 2013)

I haven't received my M yet, its due to deliver tomorrow. I think I can get by without an optical viewfinder if the LCD and touch controls are as good as claimed. What I don't want is a crappy little, dim viewfinder like on the G series Powershots, those are awful!


----------



## thejager (Jul 9, 2013)

yeah..i get that, i guess i am just so used to framing my scene by looking through one...

i hope to hear lots of good feedback in the next week or so as more people get M's in their hands!


----------



## eos650 (Jul 9, 2013)

FYI: I also ordered a glass screen protector for my LCD. I don't know, if I will use it. I have seen spotty reports that the LCD has Gorilla Glass, but can't seem to find anything official.

I won't use the protector, if I can confirm the LCD has Gorilla Glass or some other form of sufficiently hardened glass. Adding the protector could potentially increase the glare and therefore visibility of the LCD, but then so could scratches.

Other than a few forum entries, I can only find one site "versus.com" that states the EOS M has Gorilla Glass. I would like to find confirmation on a few other reputable sites or some sort of official statement from Canon.


----------



## eos650 (Jul 9, 2013)

thejager said:


> yeah..i get that, i guess i am just so used to framing my scene by looking through one...
> 
> i hope to hear lots of good feedback in the next week or so as more people get M's in their hands!



The one I bought was for my wife. I got the 22mm f2 lens. So far, my wife hasn't got to use it much as I have been messing with it all afternoon. Compared with the other EOS bodies and L-Glass that I have, the image quality is nothing special, but it's still very good and there is something exciting about getting that level of quality out of something so small and portable and for such a low price.

I'm thinking that my wife's EOS M will be spending a lot of time in my camera bag, as a third body.


----------



## yakman (Jul 9, 2013)

Usable hotshoe 35mm OVF starts from 50USD for a Soviet era stuff to xxxUSD for Leica.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jul 9, 2013)

I recollect reading that Ivan Muller (one of the CR forum members) uses the *Leica X1 Brightline Finder for Leica X1 Compact Digital Camera * (http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/659183-USA/Leica_18707_X1_Brightline_Finder_for.html) on his EOS-M ... but it costs $290


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 9, 2013)

The problem with third party optical viewfinders is that the view you see on them is not linked to the actual view of the current lens on the camera. Its possible that you will find something close or that you can mask one off to match your lens as long as its not a zoom, or you don't change it.
Parallax is also a issue for add-on optical viewfinders. As much as I hate electronic viewfinders, optical ones that are not TTL are worse. That was one of the big issues that made film SLR's so popular, a photographer could finally see the scene he was capturing rather than cutting part of the image off and only discovering it after his film was developed.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jul 9, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> The problem with third party optical viewfinders is that the view you see on them is not linked to the actual view of the current lens on the camera. Its possible that you will find something close or that you can mask one off to match your lens as long as its not a zoom, or you don't change it.
> Parallax is also a issue for add-on optical viewfinders. As much as I hate electronic viewfinders, optical ones that are not TTL are worse. That was one of the big issues that made film SLR's so popular, a photographer could finally see the scene he was capturing rather than cutting part of the image off and only discovering it after his film was developed.



Parallax, very much. I've gotten into film rangefinders (they fold right up, so handy!), but they are rangefinder, and fixed focal length and I'm having to learn how to adjust my framing for parallax at different focusing distances. The problem gets worse the closer up the subject(s) are. It's a fun hobby though


----------



## thejager (Jul 9, 2013)

i dont mind not having a reading inside it...i use it just for framing mostly.

the expensive Leica and Voigltander ones are nice but i cant drop 200-300 on just a viewfinder

i haev seen some on Ebay...but they look questionable


----------



## smozes (Jul 9, 2013)

eos650 said:


> FYI: I also ordered a glass screen protector for my LCD. I don't know, if I will use it. I have seen spotty reports that the LCD has Gorilla Glass, but can't seem to find anything official.
> 
> I won't use the protector, if I can confirm the LCD has Gorilla Glass or some other form of sufficiently hardened glass. Adding the protector could potentially increase the glare and therefore visibility of the LCD, but then so could scratches.
> 
> Other than a few forum entries, I can only find one site "versus.com" that states the EOS M has Gorilla Glass. I would like to find confirmation on a few other reputable sites or some sort of official statement from Canon.



The manual specifically advises against using a screen protector.

From past experience, I stopped using them. The plastic films always get scratched eventually, and add a layer of distortion.


----------



## Cb33 (Jul 9, 2013)

smozes said:


> eos650 said:
> 
> 
> > FYI: I also ordered a glass screen protector for my LCD. I don't know, if I will use it. I have seen spotty reports that the LCD has Gorilla Glass, but can't seem to find anything official.
> ...



It's a glass one though, not plastic. Eos650, I'd be interested to hear how you like the glass screen protector if you decide to use it. I'm concerned it may cause extra glare. 

Is it perhaps this one: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00C7LV7H0?ie=UTF8&force-full-site=1&ref_=aw_bottom_links


----------



## Ivan Muller (Jul 10, 2013)

here is mine with the Leica OVF...have you tried looking for a 2nd hand one? Voigtlander makes one and I think even Panasonic or Ricoh might have...but not quite sure on that one. Problem with Leica X1 finder is that its all plastic on the outside and a bit of a dust trap. Definitely not as well build as the Eos M! Fortunately dust is not generally visible and of course it doesn't affect the images, but at that price I would have expected a LOT more. Have a look at my blog for some more images etc....http://thelazytravelphotographer.blogspot.com/


----------



## Hacco1 (Jul 10, 2013)

What about the Olympus vf-1 35mm equivelant OVF.

Way cheaper than a leica and good quality.

here it is at B&H $83

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/631822-REG/Olympus_260052_VF_1_Viewfinder_f_17mm.html


----------



## thejager (Jul 10, 2013)

i think the ken rockwell review said it was about a 35mm equivalent lens (17mm on the ep1) so the OV should work. Wish it was black


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jul 10, 2013)

Hacco1 said:


> What about the Olympus vf-1 35mm equivelant OVF.
> 
> Way cheaper than a leica and good quality.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a decent option to consider. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## maiajanus (Jul 11, 2013)

Does anyone know if you can take pictures with the LCD turn off? as in when you use a viewfinder? Sorry if this is obvious.


----------



## cookinghusband (Jul 16, 2013)

Do not think you can turn the LCD off. I use one of those rangefinder/sight people mount on their shot gun( to shoot bird) to get the approximate composite, is only about USD20-40, you can mark the crop on the len if you need to see the crop. I am getting too old, cannot really see the detail on LCD if it is less then 1 foot away anyway.


----------



## renlok (Jul 19, 2013)

I've been considering picking one of these up a EOS-M ever since it's gone on sale at B&H but the one thing that keeps holding me back is the viewfinder.

And spending an extra $80+ for one seems to defeat the purpose of picking up a eos-m for cheap.

So now I'm kinda just in a boat either waiting for the next EOS-M to come out or just might the bullet and grab one... ARGH...


----------



## DaveHaigh (Jan 2, 2015)

The old Russian turret finder is perfect on the M, doesnt look out of place either. You can adjust for parallax as well vertically. Must admit it makes a huge difference holding her up to my eyes instead of at arms length.


----------



## surapon (Jan 2, 2015)

thejager said:


> So...i pulled the trigger on this little guy after the price dropped and i saw the new firmware came out. While i'd love a new one whenever they come out, the price won't be the same as the sale version, and it seems a solid camera for the price point. adding the eos M adapter for other EF lenses is just icing.
> 
> Nevertheless, i dont mind that it doesn't have a flash, but not having an optical viewfinder is a bit worrisome to me. I have looked around a bit, but everything that i seem to find (i got the 22mm lens so 35mm equivalent OV), is crazy expensive. Not that the prices arent deserved, but i really dont want to drop 200 for an optical viewfinder.
> 
> ...



Dear Friend Jager.
The Great and Cheap( Less than $ 20 US Dollars ) way to have 2.8 X optical Hood for LCD of EOS-M =

http://www.amazon.com/Viewfinder-Magnifier-Extender-Magnetic-Canon/dp/B00EK7WDP4/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

I already have more almost 12 months, and work great for me, and easy to remove when we do not want too.
Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## c.d.embrey (Jan 2, 2015)

Here's another idea https://sqminiintheboxgadgets.wordpress.com/2014/10/09/ableto-lsh-a35-led-screen-sun-shade-and-protector-for-canon-_p1779451/ A sun shade for the rear screen. This seems awfully expensive at $48.00, I've found one for may NEX 5n for less than $10.00. You just have to spend some time on Google.

A sun-shade would be better than nothing hand-help, and perfect on a tripod.


----------



## brad-man (Jan 2, 2015)

DaveHaigh said:


> The old Russian turret finder is perfect on the M, doesnt look out of place either. You can adjust for parallax as well vertically. Must admit it makes a huge difference holding her up to my eyes instead of at arms length.



Don't point that thing at a cop


----------



## DaveHaigh (Jan 3, 2015)

Luckily I live in a country where the cops are not routinely armed and neither are the general public.

Seriously though, its very comfortable in use, cuts down on camera shake and nicely matches the range of the 18-55 zoom and the 22 pancake. Dont know why, but I find the standard, arms length hold, works naturally for the 11-22


----------



## Ivan Muller (Jan 8, 2015)

Of course the way to steady the 'at arms length' way of shooting is to pull the strap tightly. Of course then you need the normal neckstrap for that.


----------

